# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ..{ردود اخجلتني وأخرى ...

## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
اللهم صل على مح ـمد وآل محمد
زاد شوقي فأتيت...
قد يكون بعض الاحيآن ردودي لاتكفي للتعبير عن مشاعري
ومواضيع ليست بمقام هذا المنتدى
ولكن..
سأقدم مالدي..ومارأيت في المنتدى من مواضيعي ..وردودي

رد أفرحني..




> كل الشكر لك ياااقلبي ع هيك طرح ممـــــــــــيز 
> ودوووم انتِ ممــــــــــــيزه 
> ننتظر الكثييير من عطااائك الحلووو مثلك يالغلا 
> دمتِ بحفظ لله ورعايته





من موضوع ..منتدى أجمل من شبكة الناصرة ...
من العضوة :فرح :bigsmile: 

رد أرجع روح الابداع





> خيتي
> انت هنا سقيتينا قطرة من حبر محبرتك
> لكنا نطمع بالمزيد
> فلا تعليني انتظارنا يطول
> لك تحياتي
> 
> وكوني بخير





من موضوع ....{هدية ترميها السماء..
الاخ ياسر علي ..(أسير الهوى)

رد أعجبني




> *بسمه تعالى*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *رزقنا الله وإياكم كل خير* 
> *بحق محمد وآل الاطهار*
> *واعطاكم سؤلكم في احسن حال*
> *شكرااا لجميل توااصلكم*
> *تحياااتي*





من موضوع ..الرزق على الله
للاخت شذى الزهراء ومن ردها ..

رد أخجلني




> وبشووووورة لك وحشة 
> 
> واشتقت لك ولباقين بشكل مو طبيعي 
> 
> وخليك دوم قريبة 
> 
> ترى من غير مبالغه استانس لما اشوفش متواجدة





من موضع ..[منتد اجمل من شبكة الناصرة 
للأخت نور الهدى (أم محمد)
..
رد أفرحني بشدة ..........



رد جاء بعد أكثر من 50 مشاهدة و...(0)ردود
 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
خلصت ..
أكيد بتقولوا هالمواضيع قديمة ومغبرة
بس أنى كاتبه هالموضوع من زمان وحافضتنة عندي
ليمن الحين حطيته  :amuse: 

و أكيد كل الردود تعجبني في هالمنتدى
وهذا جزء بسيط منها ..
وكل عضو منا أعجته ردود وأخرى ..
أتمنى تشاركوني وتوضعوا الردود الا عجبتك أو أخجلتكم أو..أو..
تحياي 
روح وريح ـان..}

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لفتهـ رااائعهـ منكـِ عزيزتيـ ،،*
*وبـ إذنـ المولى ،،*
*سـ تشرقـ أنوار متصفحكـِ ،،*
*بـ مشاركاتـ الأعضاء قبلـ مشاركتيـ ،،*
*هناكـ الكثير منـ الردود التيـ تركتـ أثر فيـ نفسيـ ،،*
*و حتماً سـ أعود يوماً ،،*
*لـ ألقيـ ما بـ جعبتيـ ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*أحتاجـ القليلـ منـ الوقتـ ،،*
*لحينـ عودتيـ ،،*
*أُخيهـ ،،*
*فكرة رااائعهـ ،،*
*راقـ ليـ التوقفـ هنا ،،*
*لـ أتأملـ جمالـ ما سطرتيـ ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ ،،*
*منيـ ألفـ شكراً لكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## فرح

بشوووره (ريحاانووو) حبيبتي 
دااائما انتِ ممـــــــــــــــيزه بطرحك الراائع
وهذه ليست مجاااامله ونتمنى بجد ترجعي مثل ماكنتِ ياااقلبي 
لي عـــــــووووده انشاء الله 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..~* 
*طررررح مميز جدآآ ...~* 
*كـتميزكـ طبعآ ....* 
*سلمت يمنآك ..* 
*لي عوودهـ قريبه جدآ ...* 
*فكثير من الردود تعجبني هنآ ..~* 
*سي يوو ..~*
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *لفتهـ رااائعهـ منكـِ عزيزتيـ ،،*
> *وبـ إذنـ المولى ،،*
> *سـ تشرقـ أنوار متصفحكـِ ،،*
> *بـ مشاركاتـ الأعضاء قبلـ مشاركتيـ ،،*
> *هناكـ الكثير منـ الردود التيـ تركتـ أثر فيـ نفسيـ ،،*
> *و حتماً سـ أعود يوماً ،،*
> *لـ ألقيـ ما بـ جعبتيـ ،،*
> *فقط ،،*
> *أحتاجـ القليلـ منـ الوقتـ ،،*
> ...



 
رد أبهرني..
كلمات في غاية الروعة أخيـة 
للدموع أحساس
أعجبني مانسجتي ..
كل الشكر للمرور

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> بشوووره (ريحاانووو) حبيبتي 
> 
> دااائما انتِ ممـــــــــــــــيزه بطرحك الراائع
> وهذه ليست مجاااامله ونتمنى بجد ترجعي مثل ماكنتِ ياااقلبي 
> لي عـــــــووووده انشاء الله 
> 
> دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه



 السلام ع ـليكم}..
قلبو فرح :bigsmile: 
مشكووورة على حضورج
نورتي صفحتي 
انتظر رجعتج بالردود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *مرآآحب ..~* 
> *طررررح مميز جدآآ ...~* 
> *كـتميزكـ طبعآ ....* 
> *سلمت يمنآك ..* 
> *لي عوودهـ قريبه جدآ ...* 
> *فكثير من الردود تعجبني هنآ ..~* 
> *سي يوو ..~*
> 
> *كبريـآآء*



 السلآم عليكم..
كبريااااء
والله ردك المميز 
 :bigsmile: 
انتظر عودتج بالرود
نورتي قلبووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
*ماأكثر ماابهرني من ردود هنا...*
*وماأكثر مااراح قلبي ...*
*فهناك نسائم من حروف..*
*تهب علينا ...* 
*فتبعث هدوءً وارتياحاً....*
*في صميم القلوب...* 
*هكذا هي ردودكم احبتي...* 
*غاليتي روح وريحان...*
*اشتقنا لروعة جديدك....*
*والآن جئتي تحملين لنا رائعة ..من روائعك...* 
*بانتظار عودة قطاري هنا قريباً...*
*لأنقل لكم ..ولو جزءاً مما أبهرني..*
*بعونه تعالى..*
 
*أخية..طرحكِ فريد من نوعه..*
*يُشجع الجميع بأن تكون لهم ردوداً تميزهم..*
*والجميع هنا متميز ...* 
*دمتي متميزة...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عدنا و العود أحمد ,,,*
*معـ مجموعة بسيطهـ منـ الردود التيـ ,,*
*أثلجتـ صدريـ ,,,*
*أولهمـ ,,,*




> *إبداع لامتناهي من للدموع إحساااااااااااااس ،،،،*
> 
> 
> *رائع مايخطه قلمك المرتجل والسلس....*
> 
> *كلماتك تلامس القلوب وشهادتي مجروحه فيما تكتبين ....*
> 
> *تقبلي مروري المتواضع جداً*
> 
> *موفقه*




*سيناريو ,,,*
*أشرقتـ فيـ متصفحـ ملاذ روحيـ ,,*
*حاملهـ أجملـ العباراتـ ,,*
*التيـ أشعلتـ شموعـ الفرحـ بـ دواخليـ ,,*
*و ثانيهمـ ,,,*




> [ للدموع احساس ]
> 
> وقفةٌ زمنية ممتعة ،،
> ندور حولها و كأننا عقاربٌ من الأمل ،،
> و أحياناً 
> هي من تدور حولنا و كأنها ..
> الطيف في ألوانه ،
> و الشروق في صفائه ،،
> و الجمال في قمة عنفوانه ،،
> ...




*براءة منـ الحبـ ,,,*
*زادتـ متصفحيـ تألقاً ,,*
*بـ رسمـ حرفها الساحر فيـ ملاذ روحيـ ,,,*
*و أسرتـ روحيـ بـ كلماتها ,,*
*و لازالتـ ترافقـ النبضـ ,,*
*و تحيي القلبـ ,,,*
*ثالثهمـ ,,,*




> المبدعة دائما 
> والمتألقة دائما 
> لن اطيل في سرد الكلمات 
> ولكني سأهنئكِ لامتلاككِ كل هذه الذكريات 
> تواقون للمزيد



*نواااارة الرااائعهـ دااائماً ،،*
*فاضتـ عليـ بـ عطائها فيـ حكايااااتـ طفولتيـ ,,,*
*و زداتنيـ تألقاً بـ حضورها ,,*
*لا زالتـ أنغامـ تلكـ الحروفـ ,,*
*تُعزفـ على مسامعيـ ,,*
*و لازلتـ أستلذ بـ طعمـ كلـ رحفـ رسمتهـ أناملها ,,*
*لا زالـ هناكـ الكثير منـ الردود ,,*
*و سـ أعوووود يوماً لـ أضافتها ,,*
*و قبلـ أنـ أرحلـ ,,*
*روحـ و ريحانـ ,,*
*شكراً لـ رائعتكـِ التيـ أتاحتـ ليـ فرصهـ ,,*
*لـ التعبير عما خلفتهـ تلكـ الردود فيـ نفسيـ ,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..*
*خيتي العزيزة:*
*فعلا اخجلتي تواضعي عند اختيارك لردي المتواضع ..*
*سعدت جداا بإن ردي احضى ع اعجابك..*
*لكن داائما اتذكر ردك عندما رحبتي فيني ومن ضمن كلامك اي شي تحتاجيه خيووة احنا بالخدمه ومن عيونا نساعدج...*
*جداا انبسط فيه ودوم ع باالي..*
*فكرة راائعه للطرح ومميزة كعادتك رووح..*
*لاحرمناا من ابداعك الجديد..*
*دمتي بعين الله..*
*تقبلي مروري وودي..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
> *ماأكثر ماابهرني من ردود هنا...*
> *وماأكثر مااراح قلبي ...*
> *فهناك نسائم من حروف..*
> *تهب علينا ...* 
> *فتبعث هدوءً وارتياحاً....*
> *في صميم القلوب...* 
> ...



 وع ـليكم السلام
تفتخر حروفي لتواجد بينها 
دمعة على السطور
دائماً في تميز
يبهرني ماتكتبين ..
كل الشكر للتواجد :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
كل الشكر
للدموع إحساس لعودتكـ
تنورت صفحاتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
119 مشاهدة حالياً
و11رد فقط..
يلا عاد ابي تفاعل أكبر
توي مادحتنكم :bigsmile: 
يلآ عاد حتى الا ردوا آبي الردود الا عجبتهم

----------


## اسير الهوى

ههههههه

ردك الاخير اجبرني على الرد فانا بعجلة من امري

فعلا اخجلتني خيتي

وهناك (اي بردودي) لم يكن اطراء ولم يكن مدحا

فانت مبدعة حقاً

وتستحقي اجمل ماقيل لك

ولربما نكون قد قصرنا بردودنا

فما خفي اكبر من ذلك

لكن يخوننا التعبير دائما

مليون شكرا لك خيتي روح وريحان

على احاسيسك الرائعة وموضوعك الاروع

ولي عودة ان شاء الله

لألقي لكم بعض ما اعجبني من ردود

لك تحياتي خية ولتكوني بخير

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> ههههههه
> 
> ردك الاخير اجبرني على الرد فانا بعجلة من امري 
> فعلا اخجلتني خيتي 
> وهناك (اي بردودي) لم يكن اطراء ولم يكن مدحا 
> فانت مبدعة حقاً 
> وتستحقي اجمل ماقيل لك 
> ولربما نكون قد قصرنا بردودنا 
> فما خفي اكبر من ذلك 
> ...



 السلام ع ـليكم}..
أخي 
أسير الهوى 
مجرد قراءتك لموضوعي 
شرفاً لي
كل الشكر لمرورك الرائع
وكلماتي القليلة ..لا شيئ .. أمام أبداع أعضاء هذا المنتدى

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
خلاص ريحانو واجد عليش طرارة 
ههههه}..
رحت ورجعت ولا فيه ولا رد زيادة
وين المشاركات اللي عجبتكم..
وين بقايا الاعضاء .. :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

> هوني لى نفسكِ عزيزتي ..
> 
> و على قراءكِ ،، 
> أعلمُ بأنكِ تقيمين لها بداخلكِ حفلة الوداع و القدوم معاً ،
> تضيئين شموع الألم لفراقها و الأمل بعودتها ،،
> تنتشين من روحها الطهر عندما تحتضنين قطع ثيابها بغيابها ،
> و تسرقين منها قلبها بإحتضانها من بعد عودتها ،، 
> حفظها الإله ..
> حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور .. 
> ...



 


أعجبني حتى الصميم ...~ 
رد برآءة من الحب ..~
في موضوع دمعهـ على السطور ..!
أللحج قآصده يآ أمـ ..؟؟
طرح مميز روح ...} 
ولي عودهـ أن شآلله ..
سي يوو

----------


## نُون

_ شارفتُ على الهرم _
[ كبرياء ] 




> *أتذكر ...* 
> *أنهم حين شآرفوآ على الرحيل ...* 
> *أبتسمت ..* 
> *لأنني لم أكن أعي مآيحدث حولي ....}*
> *تلكـ ترنمآت حروفهمـ ..* 
> *والتي كآنت ممزوجه بكلمآت الودآع ..* 
> *ببعض من عتآب .. لم أعي لليوم سببه ...* 
> *لآزآلت تسكن بين أعمآقي ...*
> *وكأنهم فقط بالأمس رحلو ..* 
> ...



 
 
لأن الصمتُ في حضرة الجمال بليغ ،،
سأكتفي بالعرض ..

----------


## نُون

_ بمناسبة انشطار قلبي _
[ بسمهـ ] 





> وخطَ الـشوق مجراهُ,,على عيناكِ
> 
> لِلقاء..تتقاسمهـُ الأرواح..
> .. المبدعه براءة ..
> هُنا أجد.. كِتابه أخرى تختلف قليلاً
> عن تلك التي ترسمها براءه دوماً..
> لاأقصد ان "بمناسبة إنشطار قلبي "..
> ليست بمستوى كتاباتكِ الأُخريات..
> بل هي رااااائعه جداً,,
> ...



 
بحجم السماء ،
و عدد النجوم ،،،
يرتكبني الخجل ...

----------


## نُون

_ للتو علمت بجنوني _
[ للدموع احساس ]



> *بـ لسان عشقا صداح ..*
> *أطلقتي مشاعر أمرأة ..*
> *بـ رسم حرف عملاق ..*
> *جنونكـ سيدتي ..*
> *أغرقني حتى الأحتضار ..* 
> ********* 
> *لـ طلما أثار رسمكـ للحروف بداخلي الأعجاب ..*
> *لكن وقتي دااائما كان يسرقني من إبدائه ..*
> *و الآن ..*
> ...



عندما يرتكبني الشوق إليكِ ..
احتضن حرفكِ ..
ليشعرني ببعض الدفء ،،

----------


## نُون

_ عجوز الهوى _
[ أسير الهوى ] 





> بدايةً لن انساك بالدعاء فوفقك الله وانالك ما تتمني بطرفة عين..
> 
> شرف كبير وانا اقف امام هذه الاسطورة الغريبة 
> فعندما تسكعت بين ازقت فواصلك 
> رأيت العجب والدهشة ومالم اره من قبل 
> طبعا انا هنا ليست بصدد الاطراء لكنها الحقيقة.. 
> برائة من الحب 
> لا ادري اين قادتني بعض الجمل في نصك 
> فسرحت شارداً الى درجة انها امتزجة مخيلتي باحلامي.. 
> ...



 

شذى تلك الدعوات لا يزال خالداً بمتصفحي ،،
كان اختباراً مميزاً ..
أمام سيل الدعوات هنا ،،
شكراً بلا حد ،،

----------


## نُون

_ لقاء شقي _
[ ضيـاء ] 





> *براءةٌ من الحب ،،،*
> 
> *أتيقنُ مُجددا ،* 
> *ان لديكِ فلسفة أدبية عميقة للغاية ،،،* 
> *وأنذهل كثيرا ،* 
> *كيف تمتزجُين الفلسفة بقالبِ أدبي بديع ؟؟؟* 
> *يمر من خلالنا دون ملل ، ولا كلل ،* 
> *نمضي في النص ، دون اكتراث لـ شيء ، إلا النص ،،،* 
> *هُنا ،* 
> ...



 

 لا زالَ الحياء يتغشاني كلما وقفتُ هنا ،،
و لا زالَ صمتي أبلغ من حديثي ،،
و لا زلتُ أحلمُ في كيفية صنع قلمي بشهادة من _  ضياء _ ..

من أعماقي _ شكراً لكَ استاذي _

----------


## نُون

بالطبع ..
لن أنسى كل من طبع بصمة تواجده بقلبي قبل صفحتي أمثال :
دمعه على السطور 
التي لا يوفيها الحرف حقها ،
بو كوثر 
من تغرق الحروف في بحور الخجل بسببه ،،
بكاء القلم 
رفيق اساطيري لولا اختفائهـ الآن ،،
موووني ..
ملازمتي الرائعهـ على مدى تواجدي هنا ،،
اوراق الياسمين ..
صاحبتي و ملهمتي ...

لستُ أود نسيان احدهم أبداً ..
و لكن الذكرى تخونني حالياً ،،
ربما أعود بالمزيد ..


روح و ريحان ..
وقفة تستحق بصمة التميز ،
و الفخر ،
و الروعهـ و الجمال ،،،
شكراً لأنكِ كنتِ السبب في منحنا العودة لمراجعة مثل هذه الوقفات ...
شكراً لكِ
تحياتي من الأعماق ،،

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
اي جدي عدل:)
براءةمن الحب
كبرياء
عجبني ماكتبتم

----------

